

A lesson for Nokia: what the JRuby team did when Sun went down. - nailer
http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2009/07/jruby-team-leaves-sun-joins-engine-yard.ars

======
nailer
Since Maemo is OSS, there's nothing stopping them from resuming work at
another company as an entire team.

Who wants to buy Maemo?

